# reducing file size



## Haulin glass (Mar 5, 2005)

Hello all
    Does anyone no how to reduce the file size of pictures ? All my pictures end up being like 600 kb. way to big to post any help would be appreciated.


----------



## bearswede (Mar 5, 2005)

You need some kind of software with an edit function that allows size reduction... I use ACDSee...

 Ron


----------



## diggerjeff (Mar 5, 2005)

here is a good "free" photo editing software . it will enable you to resize photos as well as manage them.
 http://google.picasa.com/


----------



## glopf43 (Mar 5, 2005)

Hello all. I don't need to use an edit program cause I can set up my digital camera to TAKE the pictures already at the correct size for internet postings. Perhaps your's could be made to do the same...check the instructions under "set up". Hope this is a help. Thanks...


----------



## Haulin glass (Mar 6, 2005)

thank you all for your help . I think I got it figured out .


----------



## shawnd11 (Mar 14, 2005)

This is an excellent program that's only job is to reduce the file size of pictures. Super easy to use and best of all its FREE.
                      http://www.pixresizer.com/
 After you load a picture just click on the 'apply recommended button' then 'save picture'. You can also customize the amount of reduction if needed.


----------



## Tony14 (May 12, 2005)

I have that google one and I still cant figure out how to shrink it more. After croping I get it down to about 270kb. I cant get it any further than that.


----------



## Road Dog (Jul 15, 2005)

I use Paint shop that came on my computer. I use image stretch. Works great.


----------



## whiskeyman (Jul 24, 2005)

HI...I'm running Windows ME and part of its software is Microsoft Picture It publishing...I can take any size pic and make it as small as I wish, down to a thumbnail...I usually crop & save my auction pics at 320 pixels wide...ie...1/4 page.

 You may want to look into IRFANVIEW...it's a proggie that lets you size/edit pics. I think it can be downloaded free , but don't know its addy...maybe searching Google will turn up the correct link...


----------



## Roger (Jul 24, 2005)

> You may want to look into IRFANVIEW...it's a proggie that lets you size/edit pics. I think it can be downloaded free , but don't know its addy...maybe searching Google will turn up the correct link...


 
 The link is already here 'Help - Using the Forum' >> 'Uploading a Picture'.


*
*


----------



## whiskeyman (Jul 25, 2005)

ROGER...seems I ain't looked around the Forum enough...too busy jabbering when I'm here I reckon..[]

 Thanks for the head's up...


----------



## Andy4707 (Jul 31, 2005)

I have microsoft office picture manager.  You can crop and reduce the size of your picture on it.  

 (If you have microsoft software, go to start, my pictures, right click, edit, and it will bring you up to the screen.)  It works for me.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Sep 16, 2005)

I saw the word crop once. 99% of the time a good crop will cut the size in half or better. I have problems with Irfan for that though.


----------

